

Maximizing your chances of getting into Y Combinator (Summer 2014) - rdl
https://medium.com/p/b0a75aa7401f

======
rdl
(I'm a YC S11 alum, and wrote this so I wouldn't have to reply in email to all
the people who ask for help...)

~~~
brendanlim
This is excellent. I'll be sure to include a link to this when people ask for
advice.

------
kumarski
I'm using this as a canned response for anytime someone asks me to help them
with their YC app.

